# led lightbar



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

anyone ever tried this brand


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Never tried this brand, but it is made in China. I have heard there have been problems with this brands lights. They are cheap in price.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I found his website, http://www.autodirectsave.com/Ex-Razor-50-LED-Lightbar--P355.aspx

they are bright but will they last that is the quesion


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

i guess when i live in china i will buy china crap and drive china car .. till then i speak american buy american WHELEN all the way ......


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the leds themselves are all made their


----------



## REDLYNE (Mar 8, 2011)

A Whelen responder is a mini-bar but for the same price you can get an upgraded unit with LIN6 modules that is made in the USA and has a 5 year warranty. As always check out my store or email me for a price.

RedlyneEmergencyEquipment.com


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

topdj;1269141 said:


> anyone ever tried this brand


I have this exact bar on my 2011 F-350. I really like it. The end cap was broke when I got it and the guy shipped me a new one next day air no charge. The only thing I don't like it the plug is already connected so you either drill a big azz hole or run thru your door opening. DO NOT Over tighten the bolts that hold it to the truck or it will bend the light bar.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

got any photos of how the mount works?
does the wire come out the middle?


----------



## tomx20 (Jan 10, 2011)

It's a junk bar. I'm pretty sure the lights aren't even gen III...


----------



## snowjim88 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dodge Plow Pwr;1271230 said:


> I have this exact bar on my 2011 F-350. I really like it. The end cap was broke when I got it and the guy shipped me a new one next day air no charge. The only thing I don't like it the plug is already connected so you either drill a big azz hole or run thru your door opening. DO NOT Over tighten the bolts that hold it to the truck or it will bend the light bar.


If you dont want to drill a hole in your roof to run the wiring through, you should consider the ACARI drill-free roof top mounting platform. It attaches through the cab brake light hole and you run all your wiring through that existing hole. It offers a semi-permanent solution while still being able to remove it and then not having to deal with holes in the roof. Check out the pictures and install video (answers a lot of questions) on their website. www.acariproducts.com

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------

